
You don't need an MBA to become a product manager - mvpu
https://hackernoon.com/forget-the-mba-heres-the-fastest-way-to-become-a-product-manager-b3a230a7c055#.1tjoph52q
======
JSeymourATL
Related Note: Personal MBA by Josh Kaufmann a helpful read. Here's his
presentation @Google >
[https://youtu.be/fp8H8EMm464](https://youtu.be/fp8H8EMm464)

------
smt88
You don't need an MBA to become anything. In fact, it often makes it harder.

~~~
PhilWright
Very true. People forget that the MBA was invented back in the early post war
era when large corporations identified a need to train new managers. It would
allow a broad range of skills to be quickly picked up by a specialist moving
to a general management role. You can learn the same information nowadays
using books and online resources in a way that was harder to do back in the
day. Doing an MBA before you have worked in actual junior management for a few
years has always struck me as kind of odd. Doing an MBA straight after your
first degree is strange because how can you actually relate the issues of
people management when you have never managed a single person? Bizarre.

------
seijaku
Definitely agree that you don't need an MBA to become a Product Manager - the
training for Product Management can be quite different to most of what you
learn in more traditional Business Administration courses.

That said, I do feel that one can benefit the other - MBA's teach a lot about
practically running a business, background learning that can really assist
when running a product development and management cycle or team, even if only
for the fact that it gives you a better ability to understand and build
relationships with other areas of the business.

